# Bite is on fire.



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Thursday/ Friday trip . Total 4 hours fishing.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That is awesome!
Thanks for the report


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE!
Not trying to find your secret spot but what general area were you in?
I fished Navarre Wednesday morning, didn’t get a bite and couldn’t catch a sandflea.
Finally left due to all the people on the beach.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

welldoya said:


> NICE!
> Not trying to find your secret spot but what general area were you in?
> I fished Navarre Wednesday morning, didn’t get a bite and couldn’t catch a sandflea.
> Finally left due to all the people on the beach.


Wednesday morning was dead low tide. Maybe not the issue but the top half of the tide is almost always much better.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

daylate said:


> Wednesday morning was dead low tide. Maybe not the issue but the top half of the tide is almost always much better.


Thanks. I could be more scientific for sure.
I pretty much just fish when I happen to be out there.
I fished in the morning because the beach has been getting crowded by 10:00.
What’s your favorite site for tides and water conditions?


----------

